# Im In Vaping Heaven!!!



## Nightfearz (28/7/14)

Can it it get much better than this (yeah I know the mech modders will have something to say.... ) but IMHO this is heaven.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## annemarievdh (28/7/14)

That does look nice  Vape on... vape on...


----------



## Silver (28/7/14)

Awesome @Nightfearz 
Those 5Pawns are amazing juices indeed!

By the way, I thought you sold all your gear a while back - and quit vaping altogether?


----------



## Paulie (28/7/14)

As long as you happy that's what counts!!


----------



## Andre (28/7/14)

Welcome back. Enjoy. They say the new Nautilus coils (vertical with ceramic wicking on the outside) is the cat's whiskers. Also a new Mini Nautilus (2 ml) just out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nightfearz (28/7/14)

I did, I quit for 2 weeks, then lit up a stinkie, and got stuck on them for 2 months again. then went back to vaping. I hated the stinkies the second time round... and when I say hate I mean every aspect of it. The social aspect, the stink, the smoke ( i have a 1year old daughter) and though I never smoked near her, I also didnt want her to see me smoke at all. 

But now back on thevape and stinkies gone again. 
the only thing i still need for my arsenal is the hammer mod (just cause i want to)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (28/7/14)

Welcome back to vaping then @Nightfearz 
And thanks for sharing your story. 

It gives us encouragement not to go back to stinkies.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Metal Liz (28/7/14)

welcome back @Nightfearz, so glad that you're back on the vaping train, enjoy your special heaven


----------



## rvdwesth (28/7/14)

Thanks for my piece of Vape Heaven!
I love the Gifts!!
@Nightfearz 

I am actually on my way to our supplier to pick up 2 bottles of 5Pawns 
Daai eVIC moet werk!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightfearz (28/7/14)

rvdwesth said:


> Thanks for my piece of Vape Heaven!
> I love the Gifts!!
> @Nightfearz
> 
> ...


 
Ja nee kyk. Ek is nou amper n' week sonder my segelei ook, since die ouens hier se twisps nie lekker werk nie, so nou leen hulle n' proper mod... LOL
Maak daai Evic stoom pappa.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie (28/7/14)

I have yet to try Five Pawns. 
After reading through these forums, think I'll def give some a bash.

Enjoy!


----------



## Gizmo (28/7/14)

Sick razer mouse pad :=) other then that welcome back to Paradise bud 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## ET (28/7/14)

welcome back dude


----------



## Nightfearz (29/7/14)

Gizmo said:


> Sick razer mouse pad :=) other then that welcome back to Paradise bud
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


 
It goes very nicely with the Ouroboros I got prancing around on it?


----------



## Nightfearz (29/7/14)

Thank you everyone for the warm welcome back. it sure is good to be back and vaping away. I must say I missed some changes in the vaping scene but I'm catching up slowly. some of the things:

1.) On a dual coil 1.6 ohm you can crank the power up to a solid 10-14 watts (you did that on a 1.8ohm evod, you'd inhale nothing but burnt wick)
2.) sub ohm coils on electric mods.... (this used to be mechs only)
3.) Vaping doughnuts - if your rba is big enough
4.) much easier access to vaping goodies, as so many people ship internationally now (5pawns ship to SA for free if you buy 5 or more bottles)

Think ima enjoy it here....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Space_Cowboy (29/7/14)

Welcome back @Nightfearz


----------

